# Need ideas for temporary cage



## lovebunnyok (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey all

I need your help in deciding what to do. This Christmas we are going to North Carolina to see my hubby's family, and I am trying to decide what to do for Tupper's cage.

This is my idea so far. I was thinking of getting a medium or large dog crate (the wire ones) and using that as a traveling/temp cage. He would travel in that till we get there, and then once we get there, use some NIC cubes put together as a expanded running room to attach to the dog cage. So he would still have the cage to sleep in, but the NIC cubes would make for a bigger area for him to stretch out in. We are staying in NC for over a week, and I want Tupper to be as comfortable as possible.

Does this sound like a good idea? Any and all suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 22, 2009)

It sounds like a great idea. I would worry about him in a large wire cage in the car. He would be safer in a smaller plastic carrier for that. You could probably find one for sale on Craigslist or at a thrift store. They are also good for going to the vet or if you need one in a emergency. 
The wire dog crates are fairly expensive too. A decent sized one is about $60-80. I would just get a couple boxes of NIC grids and a plastic table cloth.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a pet carrier that he goes to the vet in, but the trip will be a long one. We will be stopping in Alabama for the night, and going to visit his grandfather in Georgia the next day. So the idea of keeping him in such a small space for over a day sounds bad to me. 

I know the dog crates are expensive, but I want him to have something that is big for him to stretch out in during the trip. I want him as comfy as possible since I know the trip itself will stress him.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 22, 2009)

I was mostly thinking that he will probably feel more secure in a smaller carrier than a big open one. It would also be safer if you had to stop suddenly. You could put the small carrier in the larger one so he can go in it if he wants to. Just take the door off and secure it to the side so it doesn't move around. I would put some sort of padding along the base of the wire just in case.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a good idea. I am worried about that. I just want to make sure he is comfortable and safe.

So if I got a smaller dog crate, you think that would be better? It would definitely save on the pocket book if it would work!


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is what I was thinking of getting. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753727

What size would you think? He is a Holland Lop, and around 4lbs.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 22, 2009)

I would probably go for the 25 pounds size. You want to get a decent sized one without spending a ton of money. It can also depend on if you are going to be using it after you get back. 
Don't forget to measure your car so it fits. You don't want to buy one and find out it doesn't fit as you are packing to leave.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 22, 2009)

That's the size I was thinking. It's big enough for his litter box, plus an area to lay down. 

Thank you! You have been wonderful! ink iris:


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 24, 2009)

I use an xpen for travel. It folds down nicely in the car and is easy to set up when you get there.

For car travel, I would just use your normal carrier (and then set up the xpen when you stop overnight). Most buns are very subdued in the car so I don't think he'll even feel like walking around and exploring.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

Random thoughts as I try to post here on RO...



If money is an issue you could keep the receipt and even return the dog crate you purchase....

Also depending on where in NC you are going...I have a crate that runs for like 80-100 bucks down here...(just looked in the store last night to see)...Fits a Pitbull quite nice. It sits unused. If you are close enough to me...perhaps you could run with the small carrier, pick up my crate and use that during your visit and just return it before you leave NC. 

Not sure why I have always kept it, but I have. It would need some attention and cleaning so if you would be interested let me know. I would need to clean and spruce it up for you.

I am located right off of the belt line 440 or Capital Blvd in Raliegh....I am in a sub burb of downtown...



And even if none of that helps you...I wish you a very safe trip and a great time!



Also...another random thought...would it be easier/cheaper to board at your vet instead of buying things, the travel stress, costs etc?

When I travel I tend to put my buns with the vet, but that cost adds up fast as well.and I HATE they do not have Sunday pick up or drop off...grrr...

Best wishes and lots of fun!


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow! Thank you for the offer of the pet carrier. However, we are going to Brevard, NC (nowhere near your area). 

I thought of boarding him, but everyone wants to meet him. Our family is very pet oriented, and we treat them so much like family members they even have their own Christmas stockings! So, I think everyone would be disappointed not to meet him.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 24, 2009)

In my experience, bunnies prefer a traveling cage that fits them pretty snugly--enough room to stretch out and turn around, but not much more than that. Bigger cages make them feel less secure in a moving vehicle and much more scared. What I do when we travel is turn the carriers into mobile litterboxes. We put them up in the guest bedroom (if possible) and put a baby gate over the door so they can't get out/dogs can't get in. The carrier is just left in the room with them, full of hay, litter, etc, and they use it as a litterbox. Sometimes I take the top half off so it looks more like a normal litterbox to them. Before the trip back, I make sure to change the litter so they don't stink up the car. However, my guys are pretty good at not eating our hosts' stuff so I don't have to cage them all the time. Having a dog cage for him to be in while he's not supervised is a good idea.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

*lovebunnyok wrote: *


> Wow! Thank you for the offer of the pet carrier. However, we are going to Brevard, NC (nowhere near your area).
> 
> I thought of boarding him, but everyone wants to meet him. Our family is very pet oriented, and we treat them so much like family members they even have their own Christmas stockings! So, I think everyone would be disappointed not to meet him.



lol...NO CLUE where that is 

(orginal NY'r here 

No worries, just thought I would offer...

I hope you guys have a safe and awesome trip...

While we don't have stockings...we do, do presents lol....birthdays and holidays


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL...Brevard is a small town, south of Asheville, NC in Transylvania County. Beautiful area, have lots of white squirrels...so cute! 

I think we have decided to get a smaller carrier to use to transport, and then set up NIC cubes for his cage, with the carrier inside. The carrier will be big enough just for his litter box and a little room in case he doesn't want to lay in the box. 

This is what we were looking at: 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752728


What do you think?


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

*lovebunnyok wrote: *


> LOL...Brevard is a small town, south of Asheville, NC in Transylvania County. Beautiful area, have lots of white squirrels...so cute!
> 
> I think we have decided to get a smaller carrier to use to transport, and then set up NIC cubes for his cage, with the carrier inside. The carrier will be big enough just for his litter box and a little room in case he doesn't want to lay in the box.
> 
> ...



Off the mark...my first thought was everyone who has already posted before me has given you some good ideas and great advice.

From everything I have heard over time, and not just now...and from how Simon and Isobel have/had acted when having to travel...I do think they feel safe/safer in smaller areas. Less room for sliding, slipping etc. To bring along some sort of cage like that one in with the link for like an over night stay in a motel room...gives some room, and security....I wouldn't seem big harm there...Plus, even with NIC....in a motel room and what not, you don't know what has been on those floors....

Which just made me think, if you are staying at pet friendly places, watch out for the rooms that have had cats, dogs etc...the smells might make your bun freak and there is also the possibilty of fleas or something being left behind for you...

(I think of like every worst case....sorry).....


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 24, 2009)

We plan on using drop cloths underneath him, so that way, there is no chance of him soiling anything. I agree about the smells, and hopefully it doesn't freak him out.

One other thing is that my hubby's family is bringing their dog, Harper. I don't think Tup has ever encountered a dog, so I have a feeling he will be very anti social. Harper is a dog that loves all animals, so I'm not really worried about him hurting Tup, but I am going to be on my guard anyway.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

Isobel heard barking on my TV last night and FRREEEAAAKKED out...lol..so yeah I know she won't do well with "the others"" lol


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 24, 2009)

Tupper's deaf, so I don't have to worry about sounds bothering him! I just think the size of Harper will freak him out!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 24, 2009)

Are you looking to take Tupper in the car in that Super Pet Cage? Because I put Tony in a very similar cage while driving once, and it was not good. He was sliding all over and got quite upset. A small cat carrier worked a lot better.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 24, 2009)

That was the plan, but thank you for that warning. I am still very unsure about using the carrier we have for him. It is only small enough for him to turn around. I am worried about him being able to eat, drink, poop, and pee. It will be an all day trip, and I have no idea what else to do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I have taken my two (4-5lbs each, Tony and Muffin) in the medium-size carrier seen here: http://www.petco.com/product/7397/Petmate-Double-Door-Deluxe-Pet-Carriers.aspx

And my bf's two netherland dwarves (2-3lb each, Frida and Benjamin) went in a carrier of this size: http://www.petco.com/product/5642/Petmate-Pet-Escorts-Portable-Kennels.aspx

We travel from Madison WI to near Atlanta, GA at least once a year with our bunnies, and they do fine in these cages. We make sure there's hay in there, plus a water bottle. We take the whole 12-13 hr trip in one go, with stops every few hours to regas and switch drivers. We also make sure they have blankets over the top so it's dark in there (but of course make sure it's not too hot).

Here are a few good pages: http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Transport/Carrier/Carrier.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Transport/Car/Car.htm

I have heard it's better to put bunnies facing toward the side of the car, not facing front to back, that way they don't get as scared when the car accelerates and decelerates.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! Thank you so much! I think I am going to get the smaller one. Tupper is about 3-4 lbs., and I think that will be good for him. 

Thank you for the website with the tips too! I bookmarked it, and will definitely have it memorized by the time of the trip.

How do you keep his water bottle steady during the trip? 

You are wonderful!! Thanks again!! :biggrin2:ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 25, 2009)

I like to share!

I just use the normal water bottle carrier to keep the bottle still. It may leak a little.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 26, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I like to share!
> 
> I just use the normal water bottle carrier to keep the bottle still. It may leak a little.


Would what you suggest fora bun that only drinks from crocks and will not drink from bottles, for such a trip...thanks...


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmm... Then I guess you would have to stop and give water at times. I'd hook up a bottle and see if they'll drink from it during the ride, and if not, bring a bowl and a bottle of water, and give water at stops every few hours.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 26, 2009)

Small bird feed cups will work for water and pellets. I have these one for taking the bunnies to agility. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754286&lmdn=Bird
Don't fill the water up all the way as it will slosh around a bit. I also put the pellets a bit higher than the water so they don't get wet. I would put something absorbent under then just in case. You could also bring a small bowl to give water when you stop. A container with a lid will reduce that amount of water you throw away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 26, 2009)

I give water on stops not while driving. In an accident buns will get slammed around water bottle spouts could do major damage. Also there is the possibility of aspiration.


----------



## petitlapin (Dec 1, 2009)

I would love to take Gus for a road trip a few hours away, then I wouldn't have to worry about a pet sitter, and we wouldn't miss him. This is encouraging. I hope your holiday travels go well.


----------

